# Private FET - how much?



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi all

I'm just wondering if anyone would mind telling me how much you paid for FET including any scans, blood work, appointments and medication etc

We've had 3 cycles so the clinic has said that we won't need many if any appointments as we know what the score is

Many thanks


----------



## Mertle (Oct 30, 2012)

Hiya. 

Ours vost £800 for medicated long protocol which included all scabs and consultations. This was at Birmingham women's hospital.  Good luck. x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply mertle, I had a price list which is in my big pile of filing, I thought I'd worked it out more £3000/£4000  hopefully I've got it wrong and its more the £800 lol! Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Depends on your clinic. Our old clinic was NHS and they did a package price so we only paid £1100 to have a private FET. 

Our new clinc does everything separate not one package price. Looking at ours it's going to cost us about £4500 but we need some expensive immune drugs in there too. We are at ARGC and everything is extra. We did also have to pay to have our embryos transferred which was about £500 too. So I think a budget of £3000-4000 is about right if you're with a higher priced clinic.


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive had private fets and most places are around £1000 plus any medication if its needed which can be around £300 , ive always set £1500 aside and its covered us each time , im looking at my first naturel fet soon but with possible immune meds , the naturel fet its self is going to cost around £1000 at the lister in london x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Brilliant thank you ladies your responses have been super helpful xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine was 1300€ plus £240 for scans plus £220 for bloods. Meds about £900 for clexane, prednisolone, crinone gel etc up to 12w. 

Good luck

x x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine was £1,050 plus blood tests (about 150).  Natural fet so limited drugs.

Immunes, scratch - extra 400.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thanks again ladies

Clinic has advised that £1500 will cover everything including meds so we have scheduled our FET for end of March which is the next available =)


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

Audiprincess - Hi I hope that you're well? I just noticed that your little one is 8 months old. Quick question - did you breastfeed/are you still breast feeding? I just wanted to mention that my clinic wanted me to have had 2 or 3 periods after stopping breastfeeding before having my FET. Something to do with hormone levels and reduced chance of success if still breastfeeding. 

My little girl decided to stop breastfeeding at 11 months so it wasn't a problem for me. I also know from some other posts on here that some people have had FET while still breast feeding but I think most clinics seem to not be that keen. 

Good luck with your FET. Xxxxx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi sunshine queen

Yes I beast fed exclusively for the first 6 months then slowly weened LO On to formula/solids. 

The clinic was aware I have been breast feeding and advised I would need to stop before going again for another cycle...this wasn't the reason we stopped BF we always said that if I could BF I would do it for 6 months we didn't think about the weaning process lol! 

However I have had 8 periods since LO was born so not sure if the hormone thing would be an issue...this hasn't been mentioned to us 😳 I would have had two periods since stopping BF altogether by the time we go for FET so hope this will be ok??

Xx


----------

